# Looking to get into archery. What is a reasonable price for used bows



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

I am 36 and looking to get into archery. I have hunted whitetail with a rifle and muzzleloader off and on for some 20 years. I have been really looking at a lot of reviews etc. I am wanting to buy a used bow possibly a pse evolve 31 or 28. They sell for around $900 new. What would be a fair price used for a bare bow. Unfortunately I don’t have but possibly one bow shop within 100 miles or so to go shoot or buy anything used so trying eBay, rockslide and here. I have seen most posted for approximately new price and don’t think I should pay new price for a 3 to 4 year old bow but I might be wrong. Please tell me if I have the wrong outlook on this for not only that bow but most used flagship or just below models


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

dbruchhaus said:


> I am 36 and looking to get into archery. I have hunted whitetail with a rifle and muzzleloader off and on for some 20 years. I have been really looking at a lot of reviews etc. I am wanting to buy a used bow possibly a pse evolve 31 or 28. They sell for around $900 new. What would be a fair price used for a bare bow. Unfortunately I don’t have but possibly one bow shop within 100 miles or so to go shoot or buy anything used so trying eBay, rockslide and here. I have seen most posted for approximately new price and don’t think I should pay new price for a 3 to 4 year old bow but I might be wrong. Please tell me if I have the wrong outlook on this for not only that bow but most used flagship or just below models


I would think that if you watch the sale forum you would eventually find a bow in the 600-700$ range.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

dbruchhaus.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

I've purchased many great used bow here around $300. PM me if you can't find one.

Welcome to Archerytalk!


----------



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

Chris1ny said:


> I've purchased many great used bow here around $300. PM me if you can't find one.
> 
> Welcome to Archerytalk!


what kind do you have that you would be willing to part with.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

dbruchhaus said:


> what kind do you have that you would be willing to part with.


Don't try to do any buying/selling in this forum, as the thread will be deleted.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Owenschris (Jun 6, 2021)

dbruchhaus said:


> I am 36 and looking to get into archery. I have hunted whitetail with a rifle and muzzleloader off and on for some 20 years. I have been really looking at a lot of reviews etc. I am wanting to buy a used bow possibly a pse evolve 31 or 28. They sell for around $900 new. What would be a fair price used for a bare bow. Unfortunately I don’t have but possibly one bow shop within 100 miles or so to go shoot or buy anything used so trying eBay, rockslide and here. I have seen most posted for approximately new price and don’t think I should pay new price for a 3 to 4 year old bow but I might be wrong. Please tell me if I have the wrong outlook on this for not only that bow but most used flagship or just below models


Good decision. Archery allows you to get so much more time in the woods preparing for firearm season. I bought a used Hoyt bow for $250, which I thought was reasonable


----------



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

Bump


----------



## KitsapDan (Apr 25, 2021)

As you are doing this on your own, just a few thoughts for you. I was pretty much where you were a few months ago.

1) do you absolutely know your draw length?
2) have you researched the various bows that might fit your intended purpose from multiple manufacturers? You can find information here and I personally have found YouTube an excellent resource.
3) Do you believe you have the physical condition to pull a 60 pound bow? Or a 70 pound bow? There is a strong chance that when you find the bow you want you will still need to change up cams or mods or something to get it to your preferences. The closer you can get to your ideal bowl to begin with, the less chance you will need to go to a shop and have them do the work for you.
4) Do you know if you are going to shoot right or left-handed? As an example I am right handed but due to a strong left eye dominance, I have to shoot left-handed.
5) Do you have anyone to help you get started? If not, I hope you are watching a lot of YouTube videos right now to help you get at least some idea of a reasonable form when you do.

I am a late comer to this whole archery business and really enjoying it. The bows I own are somewhat dictated by my draw length. That said, I really like them both. I did not get a deal on the traverse, but that was OK as I knew it would fit my needs. Bought that here and it arrived in like new condition with better strings on it. I could have spent weeks or months trying to find another but saving maybe $100 was not worth that effort.


----------



## antaresproper (Jul 18, 2021)

You’re probably going to be best off buying from a reputable corporate online storefront to make sure you can return it


----------



## Chromesteelhead (Jul 9, 2021)

Depends on lots of factors. I just started getting into it. I got an older bow for $125, now with accessories, etc I'm close to $400. I got quality accessories though so if i upgrade bow in the future im good.


----------



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

Bump


----------



## AppolloX (Jul 28, 2021)

You should be able to get a good beginner set up for under $300 if you do your research


----------



## 1bigdawg (Oct 3, 2021)

Welcome to AT and see above ⬆


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2021)

I would definitely go in the 500 dollar and up range to get a used bow you feel confident shooting. The good news is if you don't like it you can probably sell it for what you bought it for.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to AT from NE 👋👋


----------



## Chaliebuck1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## 0MARK0 (Aug 26, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Ponestar1 (Sep 14, 2020)

dbruchhaus said:


> I am 36 and looking to get into archery. I have hunted whitetail with a rifle and muzzleloader off and on for some 20 years. I have been really looking at a lot of reviews etc. I am wanting to buy a used bow possibly a pse evolve 31 or 28. They sell for around $900 new. What would be a fair price used for a bare bow. Unfortunately I don’t have but possibly one bow shop within 100 miles or so to go shoot or buy anything used so trying eBay, rockslide and here. I have seen most posted for approximately new price and don’t think I should pay new price for a 3 to 4 year old bow but I might be wrong. Please tell me if I have the wrong outlook on this for not only that bow but most used flagship or just below models


For used price on a current model I personally try to stay between 1/2 and 3/4 the price of new. I have bought and sold quite a few bows in that range. Of course that all depends on how much the bow speaks to me.


----------



## MrBowHunter1988 (11 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> dbruchhaus.


Thank you


----------



## MrBowHunter1988 (11 mo ago)

Chaliebuck1 said:


> Welcome


Thank you


----------



## MrBowHunter1988 (11 mo ago)

Chaliebuck1 said:


> Welcome


Thank you


----------



## MrBowHunter1988 (11 mo ago)

MrBowHunter1988 said:


> Thank you


this would probably be your best opportunity


----------

